# after microcode update, I had 2 forced reboot



## azathoth (Jan 17, 2018)

both were like cpu 3 something error

on 3rd reboot all is fine

I notice /var/crash has some stuff....now should I upload such to somewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

Snurg apparently had problems with his AMD machine and was advised to mail the maintainer as they were looking for feedback. 

I've only tried it on two of my Intel boxen and didn't have a problem with either..


----------



## azathoth (Jan 17, 2018)

So is this only for intel chips I should do this?

hmmm

I will upload my /var/crash stuff if anyone can point me to the place...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

I believe that should be directed to the maintainer of sysutils/devcpu-data, azathoth.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't think the maintainer is working on these issues. It is sbruno@ that is working on the port through all the mayhem.

The last changes before this recent issue was in October 2017 with 'maintainer timeout'. So port maintainer was not answering up back then.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 18, 2018)

This was in the mailing list too:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2018-January/068213.html
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13921


----------

